# Kanthal A1 round 24/26 gauge



## VapingSquid (29/1/15)

Hey everyone,

Anyone have stock of either of these sizes? Look for like 5m - 10m spools of it. Really want to play around with 24 gauge in particular.

Thanks!


----------



## KieranD (29/1/15)

Will be getting vapowire in soon!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (29/1/15)

@jl10101 it seems Vapeking has stock...

http://vapeking.co.za/kanthal-a1-wire-10-meter-spool-24g.html
http://vapeking.co.za/kanthal-a-1-wire-1-meter.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (10/2/15)

Our stock was loaded today
http://www.vapescape. co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------

